# Cold and rainy? No thanks. I'll just pee here...



## oneimaginaryboy (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello,
I have an almost 5 month vizsla named Kobe who has been housebroken (I have a yard) almost since day one and has been really good. I even put a bell on the door and he uses it without fail, almost all of the time. Maybe a small accident here and there, mainly because of me playing with him and not going DIRECTLY outside right after, etc.

Anyway, winter has arrived here in Fiuggi, Italy and it's rainy and cold, which Kobe hates. It's really blatant, to the point where I will literally get him outside to pee and he will shoot inside as soon as he's done. Running as if he's chasing something!

So now what does Kobe do? Sometimes he'll go to the door as if he wants to go outside and just pee right there (inside). Or will pee on the carpet near me, just because that's where he's standing. He'll even be outside for like 10 miutes, then come back in and pee (happened once). After he does I tell him NO and put him on the grass and he finishes his business regularly. If I just open the door though, he will turn around sometimes. So I literally pick him up and put him on the grass and he goes no problem.

Is he just lazy? It's maybe 4-5 degrees celsius on a bad day so not freezing, so can he really be so scared of the cold? On walks he seems fine though. My impression is that since he's nice and warm inside the house, he literally just says "I'll go here. he'll clean it".

Anyone else ever have this issue?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not uncommon for puppies not to like the cold. And they don't regulate their body temperatures, as well as adult dogs do.
I would just keep carrying him outside to potty. Or take him on frequent short walks.
He will get a little bigger, and winter will pass. By that time, he shouldn't have a problem going out to take care of his business.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Take out on leash. They don't want to go out in the rain anymore than you do.

Our 3 year old will "hold it" till she is ready to burst. But eventually goes and takes care of business .Our pup pee's on the deck.if we don't take him out on a leash in the rain. They will eventually get it.. He is already tolerating the cold better at 7 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

What a big handsome boy you've got there! 

When Oscar was a puppy (maybe 4 months) he wasn't very enthusiastic about the rain, so I started to be very joyful and prepare him for going out with a lot of joy and throwing the ball around. Once outside, I continued to act super happy, as if it was the best thing that ever happened in my life - I lured him with the ball and treats, all with me running in circles and talking happily like an idiot. Long story short, 2-3 sessions like this and he was jumping in all the puddles happily. He still loves the rain so much (doesn't care for getting dirty and jumping in puddles anymore, but loves rainy days). 
I found (my) Vizsla to be very influenced by me, by my perspective on things - picking up on my behavior in certain situations and somehow internalizing them (more than other dogs). 
Fast forward one year later, I sometimes wish he hated cold weather and rain. He couldn't care less if it's -10 C and a blizzard, or raining cats and dogs - he's up for running and playing. So, I kinda regret making it look so fun in the first place, but at least no matter how the weather is, he happily goes out to play and do his business. 
Whenever I want him to do something he doesn't want to do, I always praise him and act super happy about the circumstance. That seems to make him view the action as fun and wants to do it. It was the same with swimming - he hated it at first, but I went in the river up to my knees and started splashing water and laughing and acting stupid, and the next minute he was all in swimming and having the time of his life. 
Perhaps this will work for you as well


----------



## Jakub (Dec 26, 2020)

Our Arya, which is now 11 weeks is pretty much the same! I have the impression she hates going outside when its cold and raining. She literally whines and complains. She supposed to be an extremely outdoor hunting dog and she acts totally opposite to it.


----------



## oneimaginaryboy (Nov 23, 2020)

thank you everyone for the responses. i am hoping it’s just a phase but am going to take hom for a quick checkup with some urine samples today and see if everything is in order.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Jakub said:


> Our Arya, which is now 11 weeks is pretty much the same! I have the impression she hates going outside when its cold and raining. She literally whines and complains. She supposed to be an extremely outdoor hunting dog and she acts totally opposite to it.


My dogs happily brave the cold, and wet weather to go hunting.
But they would still rather pileup on the sofa, than go out to potty in that same type of weather.


----------



## oneimaginaryboy (Nov 23, 2020)

hello everyone. just a quick update.

first of all, thanks for all the replies.

i ended up takiing Kobe to the vet with his urine samples. he really hasn't had the same problem since so probably you all were right. it's juat a phase and maybe that particular day he was a little impatient (and now the weather is nicer too).
what did emerge though was that some of his urine levels were a little off, especially the ones tied to what the vet thinks may be too much protein.
i have been giving him buffalo flavor dog food which is pretty high in protein and maybe i did give him too many treats, bones, etc. lately so he's a little off. i have changed his food to fish and am feeding him less outside of his 3 meals. next week i will go back and see what's up.

thank again!


----------

